# My first tarantula...Goliath bird eater.



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 2, 2010)

I know I will be criticized for getting a Goliath as my first but I couldn't be more happy. She's great. Not full grown which is what I want and just fun to look at. She is in her hide all day and I noticed the last and first few days iv had her she would walk around the container like she was trying to get out but I know now she was just trying to feel the container. Not as aggressive as I portrayed them in my mind but still very aggresive. She just spent atleast an hour doing this weird thing were she would rub her front 4 legs and pedipalps across her fangs which are gigantic. Any information on the leg fang thing would be great but I think she was just cleaning. Thanks so much I thought it was so cool I just had to post it.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 2, 2010)

*Welcome Gungho hobbyist*

She is just grooming. Are you sure its a girl? Also welcome to the hobby!! You should of got an Avicularia avicularia. Well you did the right thing coming here to learn. 

    How are you keeping her? Humidity is important. Also dont keep her in a tall cage. They are terrible climbers. And dont keep anything she could fall on and injure herself. 

    Some pictures would be great so we can make sure your doing everything correctly. Id reccomend "the tarantula keepers guide" as the first book to read.

    KEEP IN MIND PET STORES DONT KNOW JACK ABOUT TARANTULAS!!
any advice they gave you should be disregarded until you do your own research.


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 2, 2010)

*I hope it's a girl.*

The guy at the store seemed pretty smart but it was no petsmart. I have it in a ten gallon tank is that ok I have a 40 gallon if that's any better I heard it wasn't.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 2, 2010)

Your rectangle tank should fit 4-6 of the tarantula in it. So if your T is lets say 10" your tank should be at least 30" long and make sure it at the least has room to turn around in its tank easily. A goliath cant have too much room LOL 

Pet store guys always "seem" smart. they are not. They can be gravely missinformed. A good clue is this. Did he tell you to put cotton balls or paper towels in the water dish? did he tell you you should feed it mice? did the pet store have the scientific name on the cage? did they even know the scientific name? "Theraphosa blondi"


----------



## Miss Bianca (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations and welcome to the addic- ...er... *hobby*! :} LOL
Welcome into the hobby. 
Enjoy her!
(You've got alot of great reading material to get to with your chosen species!)


----------



## Tindalos (Aug 2, 2010)

my suggestion is buy the the tarantula keepers guide, cant find one, go on amazon or barnes and noble, if you go barne's just ask them and they will place an order for you.

i recommend you don't handle this tarantula- while these species have had exceptions of being tame the hair that they have will rub off. 

what is scientific name of this T?


----------



## belljar77 (Aug 2, 2010)

Jump right in, huh? Luckily, there are folks on the boards that have experience with blondis (if that's what it actually is, pet stores aren't very reliable), who can help you with the specific care requirements for this species. You'll need to do some research to keep it correctly. Good luck!


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 2, 2010)

Great! welcome to the hobby! it will grab you by the, you know what! and not let go! you at the right spot! people are suppa friendly here! 
Just carefull for that ones hairs! it will make you itch like crazy!

Sweet! later


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 2, 2010)

*Now I no he's smart.*



agentd006las said:


> Your rectangle tank should fit 4-6 of the tarantula in it. So if your T is lets say 10" your tank should be at least 30" long and make sure it at the least has room to turn around in its tank easily. A goliath cant have too much room LOL
> 
> Pet store guys always "seem" smart. they are not. They can be gravely missinformed. A good clue is this. Did he tell you to put cotton balls or paper towels in the water dish? did he tell you you should feed it mice? did the pet store have the scientific name on the cage? did they even know the scientific name? "Theraphosa blondi"


A mater of fact they cabbage too much room he said that his was unhappy unti he got a smaller cage. Also he did all of the stuff he said right. No cotton it'll get in their lungs. It has the scientific name on the cage. Very knowledgeable man.


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 2, 2010)

*Dang spell check*

Not cabbage can have.


----------



## 7mary3 (Aug 2, 2010)

Jacobchinarian said:


> A mater of fact they cabbage too much room he said that his was unhappy unti he got a smaller cage. Also he did all of the stuff he said right. No cotton it'll get in their lungs. It has the scientific name on the cage. Very knowledgeable man.


So what does the scientific name say? 

And um.... cotton in the lungs? You may be giving this pet store clerk more credit than what's due. Where did you get your T?


----------



## Fyreflye (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome, Jacob!  While it's generally recommended to start with something smaller and easier to care for, as long as you are cautious, mature and interested in learning to care for your T the best way possible, it's ok to just jump right in.   

It would help greatly if you could post some pictures of your T in her home, so we can see what her setup looks like.


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 2, 2010)

The cage it was in said theraphosa blondi.


----------



## Ghostmooner (Aug 2, 2010)

Jacobchinarian said:


> I know I will be criticized for getting a Goliath as my first but I couldn't be more happy. She's great. Not full grown which is what I want and just fun to look at. She is in her hide all day and I noticed the last and first few days iv had her she would walk around the container like she was trying to get out but I know now she was just trying to feel the container. Not as aggressive as I portrayed them in my mind but still very aggresive. She just spent atleast an hour doing this weird thing were she would rub her front 4 legs and pedipalps across her fangs which are gigantic. Any information on the leg fang thing would be great but I think she was just cleaning. Thanks so much I thought it was so cool I just had to post it.


its fine, as long as you understand their behavior. and dont try to hold her like u would other Ts. these babies are strickly for looking at, not touching and feeling. thats' what their molts are good for, you can man handle their molts. 

all Ts will sit there from time to time to clean off their feet, or look funny scratching their abdomen like they were scratching their butt, its so goofy lookin' LOL.    

as for a Blondi, you really need to make sure its good and warm in there for her, with moist soil. myst it twice a week, but not too much, just enough to ensure high huminity. if its too moist, or hot, she'll wonder around trying to excape, if its too dry, you'll see her always drinking from the dish. and make sure she can't climb even 5 inches up onto anything, if she falls she'll bust open easily.


----------



## PhobeToPhile (Aug 2, 2010)

Given you got it from a petstore (if I am reading your post correctly), I really think it would be wise for you to post a picture of the spider and its setup.


----------



## Falk (Aug 2, 2010)

Just because the petstore clerk said it is a _T. blondi_ you cant be sure it is. Many _Threaphosa sp._ "Burgyndy" are sold as a _T. blondi_.


----------



## Big Red TJ (Aug 2, 2010)

Falk said:


> Just because the petstore clerk said it is a _T. blondi_ you cant be sure it is. Many _Threaphosa sp._ "Burgyndy" are sold as a _T. blondi_.


Agreed but the care is the same..


----------



## Mark77 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow with the witch hunt on the pet store guy.  OP, could you post his name and the petstore phone # so we can call and quiz him?  Simmer.  I agree, many are uninformed, but what do you expect for a job catering to 16 year olds - ie no requirements, low pay, etc.  

Gratz on the new addition!


----------



## PhobeToPhile (Aug 2, 2010)

Given this IS a pet store, my worry is that it might *not* even be a _Theraphosa_ species. In which case the care may be very different. Wouldn't be the first time that petstores have completely missed the mark when labeling their spiders...


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 2, 2010)

*Trying to add pictures*

My computers broke and my phone won't let me paste the picture.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the hobby, great choice of species and prepare to become addicted!!!


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 2, 2010)

*Definatly t. Blondi.*

She is a t. Blondi. She was hissing earlier I was freaking out thinking she wasn't.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Aug 2, 2010)

Jacobchinarian said:


> She is a t. Blondi. She was hissing earlier I was freaking out thinking she wasn't.


Several species of T's can stridulate(hiss). That is in no way a clear indication of what species you have.


----------



## Ghostmooner (Aug 2, 2010)

PhobeToPhile said:


> Given you got it from a petstore (if I am reading your post correctly), I really think it would be wise for you to post a picture of the spider and its setup.


Yeahhh!!! give us pictures! I love pictures!


----------



## curiousme (Aug 2, 2010)

Jacobchinarian said:


> Also he did all of the stuff he said right. No cotton it'll get in their lungs. It has the scientific name on the cage. Very knowledgeable man.


If he told you to avoid cotton because it will get in their lungs, he doesn't know all of his stuff.  Ts lungs are not on the inside and they do not actively breathe.  Their lungs(book lungs) are on their underside(ventral) and are actually folds of cuticle that allows their blood(hemolymph) to be pumped through it to oxygenate it.  Cotton should pose no problems to the book lungs.    

Also, just because they gave you a scientific name, does not mean it is correct.  We bought an A. seemani that turned out not to be an A. seemani.  

I would check here on the forum for all the other care tips he recommended to check the validity of them.  Welcome to the hobby/ forum/ addiction!


----------



## Ace_Man (Aug 2, 2010)

Falk said:


> Just because the petstore clerk said it is a _T. blondi_ you cant be sure it is. Many _Threaphosa sp._ "Burgyndy" are sold as a _T. blondi_.


ALL T. Blondi's are Burgundies.


----------



## PhobeToPhile (Aug 2, 2010)

Let's not start this up again. Seriously.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 2, 2010)

I really doubt you could put an adult Theraphosa sp. in a too large of a cage. for and adult a 20 gallon is the minimum. (they live in a huge jungle for gosh sakes!) As long as there is a hide it wont care how big the cage is. 

    And im not saying yours is an adult. you havnt even told us and type of description of the T. Size is a good start. for all we know its 2" 5" or 11". Pictures would solve alot of our questions. Also if the pet store guy is so smart.. Then why didnt he steer you away from this T?!?! or did he? I dont think anyone here recommends this as a learners T.
 And for the identification part. Funny i got sold a skeloton T.. it was an A. seemanni!! 

And we all love a witch hunt, its fun! 

And you better start selling stuff that takes up space.. since you will be keeping hundreds of tarantulas by next year


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 2, 2010)

She's 8 in. I measured approximately when she got up on the glass. The clerk said when he owned 1 it was unhappy in a big tank but when he moved down to a ten gallon it was happy.


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll try her in the 40 gallon to see if anything happens. Also do they need to burrow and what happens if they can't.


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Aug 2, 2010)

Jacobchinarian said:


> I'll try her in the 40 gallon to see if anything happens. Also do they need to burrow and what happens if they can't.


Mine has a very large hide in a huge, half-buried plastic flower pot. She's never had any inclination to burrow, but that's just mine. Try giving yours the opportunity to burrow and let her do what she wishes.


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Aug 2, 2010)

Ace_Man said:


> ALL T. Blondi's are Burgundies.


since when


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 2, 2010)

What does it mean if she climbs to the top and hangs there


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 2, 2010)

SpyderBoy606 said:


> since when


Dont take things out of context. we dont need another Theraphosa thread. IMO hes just poking fun at falk.


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 3, 2010)

im trying to add picture i dont know if this worked but if it did its its enclosure its under the hide.


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Aug 3, 2010)

If it's hanging on the top it may not be happy with the substrate.  BTW:  Misting doesn't do much if you aren't intending to "water" an avic.  I've found, through my own experience, that while misting isn't bad, pouring water into a good depth of substrate and allowing it to dry out in between increases the humidity for a much longer time (Days/week compared to minutes/hours) than misting.  However, I live in a very dry area and, therefore, if I mist the dry air just sucks up the moisture.  That's even with limited ventilation.

Congrats and good luck...enjoy your' T.


----------



## joes2828 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jacobchinarian said:


> The clerk said when he owned 1 it was unhappy in a big tank but when he moved down to a ten gallon it was happy.


How did he know if it was happy/hunhappy?


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 3, 2010)

What substrate should I get.


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Aug 3, 2010)

Ecoearth,tropical soil,etc


----------



## satanslilhelper (Aug 3, 2010)

Jacobchinarian said:


> What substrate should I get.


Maybe next time you could do at least a little bit of research on how to care for an animal that you plan on purchasing.

I would suggest using coco-fiber mixed with some vermiculite. The coco-fiber comes in compressed bricks that you can find at pet stores. Vermiculite can be found in the garden section of a Lowe's, Home Depot or similar stores. Vermiculite is resistant to mold. You can either mix it together or use a top layer of vermiculite on top of the coco-fiber.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 3, 2010)

how bout a picture of the Tarantula?! Prob doesnt like the substrate. eco earth like stated above. pretty obvious the pet store guy only knows what the pet store tells him.:wall: 

And another thought you should reduce the ventalation with ceran wrap. It will keep the humidity up. BTW the hygrometer you have is just a rough estimate. so you shouldnt rack your brain looking at it.

BTW im glad your here on the boards asking for advice. It doesnt matter you bought the spider first. just that your making the effort to keep it properly


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 3, 2010)

I did a month of reserch before I bought it I had organic potting soil but exotic pet store guy sold me the crap it didn't like u guys are right I gave him too much credit. And he knew it was unhappy because it was inactive and wouldn't molt until he moved it down to a small container. How do I move it to the bigger container.


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 3, 2010)

Instead of ceran wrap I'm just usinga towel to keep up the humidity.


----------



## PhobeToPhile (Aug 3, 2010)

Picture of the spider itself please? Curious to actually see it.


----------



## mischiefhaze (Aug 3, 2010)

Learn how to swim by jumping feet first in the deep end.  Im the same way.  As long as you understand you may have to learn hard and fast, you'll be ok.

I like where your head is Mark77.  I personally don't have the experience to put the pet store guy in the hot seat, but I bet a few reading this stream could give him a run for his money over the phone.  Post the number.    

I don't know if I am looking at the pic wrong or what, but all I see is the enclosure.  No T.  Get a good pic of the T on here and these guys will tell you what you have and give you some care tips, then you can search the forum for other information about the species. 

Good luck


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 3, 2010)

finally some pictures


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 4, 2010)

She moved a line of dirt across the front of her hide to the back of her cage and made a Mound of dirt bigger and now she's standing on the mound.

Ever since i put her in the big container she's been running around trying to climb the walls.

What's this mean.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 4, 2010)

Firstly nice T!!!

I reckon from looking at the pictures that its a _Theraphosa sp. "Burgundy"_ soon to be classified _Theraphosa spinipes_, also are you sure it is a female? I only ask that as it looks rather leggy and the increase in activity is something that mature males tend to do.....


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 4, 2010)

You've gotta be kidding me it was supposed to be a female Goliath bird eater are you shore


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 4, 2010)

Jacobchinarian said:


> You've gotta be kidding me it was supposed to be a female Goliath bird eater are you shore


No one can be sure unless you can see a previous moult from your tarantula, if possible could you get a picture of the underneath of its abdomen? But the way you describe its behaiviour does sound like a MM, and as mentioned earlier it does look a bit leggy


----------



## Redneck (Aug 4, 2010)

An easy way to see if it is a MM (mature male) check on the pedipalps.. If it has eboli (Spelling?) then its a MM.. I might be wrong.. But these dont have tibial hooks.. Do they? Either way.. If you want to know if its a MM get a picture of its palps & someone here can say if its a MM or not..

BTW gorgeous spider..


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 4, 2010)

Redneck said:


> An easy way to see if it is a MM (mature male) check on the pedipalps.. If it has eboli (Spelling?) then its a MM.. I might be wrong.. But these dont have tibial hooks.. Do they? Either way.. If you want to know if its a MM get a picture of its palps & someone here can say if its a MM or not..
> 
> BTW gorgeous spider..


Yeah your right this species doesn't have tibial hooks, and checking for bulbous palps would be a lot easier than looking underneath the T although ventrally if it is male it would be easy to see as this species is easily ventrally sexed


----------



## Redneck (Aug 4, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Yeah your right this species doesn't have tibial hooks, and checking for bulbous palps would be a lot easier than looking underneath the T although ventrally if it is male it would be easy to see as this species is easily ventrally sexed


I didnt think they did.. I just couldnt right remember.. Not a spider I can get.. They will make me itch real bad.. If I cant handle a Brachy.. Then there is no way I can handle one of these..  

Sucks to.. I think they are a gorgeous spider.. I guess I will just stick with my LPs..


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 4, 2010)

Aye, they're an awesome species but as you mentioned there hair aint good!!!

I got totally haired of one of my _B.boehmei_ yesterday and it never really effected me too much although I took a moult out of my unsexed _T.spinipes_ RUB this morning and I'm itching already :/


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 4, 2010)

those are the pedipalps and a couple of legs so you guys can sex it for me also how can i tell if it is a sp. burgundy or a t.blondi.

sorry forgot to click upload

please reply quick


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 4, 2010)

Jacobchinarian said:


> please reply quick


Well it doesn't seem to have bulbous palps on that picture although Id like to still see a ventral shot if possible


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 4, 2010)

when I get new substrate would it be alright to just put down a layer of that or do I need to replace it all. Also she wanders around the container trying to climb the glass. What does this mean and is it bad


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 4, 2010)

Jacobchinarian said:


> when I get new substrate would it be alright to just put down a layer of that or do I need to replace it all. Also she wanders around the container trying to climb the glass. What does this mean and is it bad


Well when replacing substrate its best to change all of it, all you do is take the tarantula out into another container and then change the substrate clean the dish and hide etc then once its all nice a clean put your tarantula back in. You shouldnt have to do this for quite a while though until it needs changing 

The constant walking around thing all the time is something that MM's do as they are actively seeking a mate, although that doesn't mean your tarantula is a MM, it may be that its just inquisitive to its new home and surroundings, next time its sat on the glass try to get a photo of the underneath of its abdomen just in between where the book lungs are visible and post it up


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 4, 2010)

I think it doesn't like the substrate Cuz it's sitting on the hide and it's day.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 4, 2010)

Jacobchinarian said:


> I think it doesn't like the substrate Cuz it's sitting on the hide and it's day.


What are you using?


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm using organic potting soil.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 4, 2010)

Jacobchinarian said:


> I'm using organic potting soil.


Should be fine on that, I use coco coir with a bit of vermiculite for mine and they're fine :?


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 4, 2010)

I had her on other stuff and I heard that they don't like substrate change and won't walk on new substrate


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a few concerns that are unanswered. First why does she keep trying to climb. What kind is she and lastly earlier on someone said that if the humidity or temp was too high then they would wander around trying to escape I wonder if it's that. In that case what should the humidity be.


----------



## skippy (Aug 4, 2010)

You're thinking too much.

 It's wandering because it's stressed at the change of surroundings. Give it some time and don't fiddle with it and it should settle right down. As for temps and humidity, I keep mine the same as all the others except I fill it's water dish more often.


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 4, 2010)

Alot of people say it's a burgundy how can I tell the difference between a theraphosa blondi and a theraphosa sp burgundi


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 4, 2010)

Jacobchinarian said:


> Alot of people say it's a burgundy how can I tell the difference between a theraphosa blondi and a theraphosa sp burgundi


Sorry bud! nobody will be able to tal you that! There is not yet a 'burgandy"
So stick to blondi!

Sweet!



mcluskyisms said:


> Firstly nice T!!!
> 
> I reckon from looking at the pictures that its a _Theraphosa sp. "Burgundy"_ soon to be classified _Theraphosa spinipes_, also are you sure it is a female? I only ask that as it looks rather leggy and the increase in activity is something that mature males tend to do.....


Hey bud! surely you looked at the pic before saying its pos a MM! you scared the poor guy! its clear by the very first pic he posted that its deff not a MM! by looking at the pedipelps! Yes it may be a male! but a MM?

Anyhow, glad it got cleared up!

Take care


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for your help everyone you were all so helpful


----------



## PhobeToPhile (Aug 4, 2010)

The burgundy lacks hairs on the patella. That isn't the only difference, but it's the one that sticks out from what I remember off the top of my head.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 4, 2010)

You have a Theraphosa sp. burgundy no doubt! soon to be T. spinipes. Also you cant tell from any of those pictures you posted that its a male or female. We  do know that it is not a Mature male by seeing the pedipalps. I agree you should leave it alone and let it settle in. My guess is that it is wild caught. As far as substrate. IMO having 4" of sub will help keep in humidity. More sub = more water in soil. Just give it about a month to settle in. I got a H. lividum that is just now settling in her cage. i believe she is WC. "the reason she has been trying to escape and doesnt burrow.


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 12, 2010)

My god I Looked at it from the bottom when it got on the wall and saw the extra silk thing males have. I'm gonna call the guy from the shop tomorrow to tell him and see what method he used. What a disappointment.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 12, 2010)

Jacobchinarian said:


> My god I Looked at it from the bottom when it got on the wall and saw the extra silk thing males have. I'm gonna call the guy from the shop tomorrow to tell him and see what method he used. What a disappointment.


Are you refering to the pediplaps. The red club things on the "hands" If so thats not a slik gland. Thats where they load the sperm into before mating. Get a photo of the underside so we can sex it.


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 12, 2010)

agentd006las said:


> Are you refering to the pediplaps. The red club things on the "hands" If so thats not a slik gland. Thats where they load the sperm into before mating. Get a photo of the underside so we can sex it.


There is so much...wrong in that. "Thats where they load the sperm into before mating"..."so we can sex it."

Anyways, I'm no expert, but I think the pet store guy really doesn't know a thing about this T. From a glance, I see everyone's saying it's Burgundy, so I guess you've got your ID there.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 12, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> There is so much...wrong in that. "Thats where they load the sperm into before mating"..."so we can sex it."
> 
> Anyways, I'm no expert, but I think the pet store guy really doesn't know a thing about this T. From a glance, I see everyone's saying it's Burgundy, so I guess you've got your ID there.


oh i know!! I take back that part about asking if its a MM I forgot about the photo above. But if we could see some pictures of its you hoo (vent)that would be great


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 12, 2010)

But we need to call up that idiot store employee. We shall show him the combined power of Arachnoforums!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 12, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> But we need to call up that idiot store employee. We shall show him the combined power of Arachnoforums!


Let the witch hunt resume!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 12, 2010)

agentd006las said:


> Let the witch hunt resume!!


No, really. I've gotta call that guy and set him straight.


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 12, 2010)

spiderworld said:


> Hey bud! surely you looked at the pic before saying its pos a MM! you scared the poor guy! its clear by the very first pic he posted that its deff not a MM! by looking at the pedipelps! Yes it may be a male! but a MM?
> 
> Anyhow, glad it got cleared up!
> 
> Take care


Once again its not a mature male! 
I dont know who wants to speak to what pet shop!
It may very well still be a female!
Asfore the op seeing the "male silk things" whatever those may be! there arnt any so dont know what you see!

Thanx


----------



## joshuai (Aug 12, 2010)

spiderworld said:


> Once again its not a mature male!
> I dont know who wants to speak to what pet shop!
> It may very well still be a female!
> Asfore the op seeing the "male silk things" whatever those may be! there arnt any so dont know what you see!
> ...


have you seen its ventral? how can you say there is no Epiandrous fusillae ya know the "male silk things"! males do have them!


----------



## KoriTamashii (Aug 12, 2010)

I concur with Burnt, we should call and poke fun at this poorly educated fellow.


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 12, 2010)

joshuai said:


> have you seen its ventral? how can you say there is no Epiandrous fusillae ya know the "male silk things"! males do have them!


Look at the pic and then read the posts properly! you will note the op refures to the pedipulps as 'extra silk things" I never said there is no Epiandrous fusillae! i clearly stated that its not a mm!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 12, 2010)

spiderworld said:


> Look at the pic and then read the posts properly! you will note the op refures to the pedipulps as 'extra silk things" I never said there is no Epiandrous fusillae! i clearly stated that its not a mm!


I stick by my call originally that the _Theraphosa sp. "Burgundy"_ in question does look indeed male, well to me anyway, and as for the OP's ventral opinions that he can see "extra silk things" that would be a male Theraphosid's *accessory organs* not palps.......


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 12, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> I stick by my call originally that the _Theraphosa sp. "Burgundy"_ in question does look indeed male, well to me anyway, and as for the OP's ventral opinions that he can see "extra silk things" that would be a male Theraphosid's *accessory organs* not palps.......


Correct! i agree with you! on the accessory organs! But the op was refuring to palps! The op is a novice t keeper! Infact its his first t! And doesnt seem to know anything about t's!
& Furtheremore i agree it looks male by body structure! but once again it is not a mature male! Please read my post thoroughly!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 12, 2010)

spiderworld said:


> Correct! i agree with you! on the accessory organs! But the op was refuring to palps! The op is a novice t keeper! Infact its his first t! And doesnt seem to know anything about t's!
> & Furtheremore i agree it looks male by body structure! but once again it is not a mature male! Please read my post thoroughly!


I have read your posts thoroughly and appreciate the fact that I was the one who mentioned it could be a MM in the first place, I _didn't_ say it was. What led me to that conclusion was the OP's mentioning of the tarantula constantly pacing its enclosure, that and the fact that the tarantula looks dorsally male in structure, but all that was cleared up two pages ago with a palp shot.


----------



## Fran (Aug 12, 2010)

Not to sound like a jerk, but:

I have had literally hundreds of WC  Theraphosa since i first started keeping T's 14  years ago, and 99% of them wonder  the cage  relentless, specially if adults.
No matter the sex,  it doesnt mean anything . Wheter they are males or females, they are really hard to adapt in captivity and will wonder the cage and climb  unless you have an EXTREMELY large cage (40-50G), the burrows are big and dark, the humidity is high and the cage is rather warm.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 12, 2010)

Well over here in the UK we don't get many WC _Theraphosa sp_. if we do it is very minimal and as for wandering around the tank, any tarantula may do that. It is one of many small factors that can indicate a MM but is in no way saying it is one as I stated earlier. As for the main reason I presumed the tarantula male is its body structure and physical characteristics, as someone who has owned many _Theraphosa_ Fran, can you tell that the tarantula in question pictured actually looks like a male?  

I am in no way saying you can look at any _Theraphosa_ and sex it dorsally but you can get an idea or a hunch like that, no?


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 12, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> I have read your posts thoroughly and appreciate the fact that I was the one who mentioned it could be a MM in the first place, I _didn't_ say it was. What led me to that conclusion was the OP's mentioning of the tarantula constantly pacing its enclosure, that and the fact that the tarantula looks dorsally male in structure, but all that was cleared up two pages ago with a palp shot.


What i was saying in the begining! is why do people want to phone the pet store! did he hold a gun to his head to buy the T? before i buy any new pet i do alot of homework on it! sothat you know how to house it, know how to tal the sex, how to feed it! and the way they act if unhappy or happy etc...


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 12, 2010)

spiderworld said:


> What i was saying in the begining! is why do people want to phone the pet store! did he hold a gun to his head to buy the T? before i buy any new pet i do alot of homework on it! sothat you know how to house it, know how to tal the sex, how to feed it! and the way they act if unhappy or happy etc...


Well then we fully agree with one another!!!


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 12, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Well then we fully agree with one another!!!


Sweet!

Take care


----------



## Fran (Aug 12, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Well over here in the UK we don't get many WC _Theraphosa sp_. if we do it is very minimal and as for wandering around the tank, any tarantula may do that. It is one of many small factors that can indicate a MM but is in no way saying it is one as I stated earlier. As for the main reason I presumed the tarantula male is its body structure and physical characteristics, as someone who has owned many _Theraphosa_ Fran, can you tell that the tarantula in question pictured actually looks like a male?
> 
> I am in no way saying you can look at any _Theraphosa_ and sex it dorsally but you can get an idea or a hunch like that, no?




It does look like  a male, but of course not for the smaller abdomen (that can happen to any sex) but for what you said about the physical  characteristics.

Males tend to have a very rounded carpace and thinner/smaller quelicera...Althugh I would need another  dorsal pic to tell...


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 12, 2010)

Fran said:


> It does look like  a male, but of course not for the smaller abdomen (that can happen to any sex) but for what you said about the physical  characteristics.
> 
> Males tend to have a very rounded carpace and thinner/smaller quelicera...Althugh I would need another  dorsal pic to tell...


Yes well as I haven't seen a ventral shot as of yet, we both cant be certain. As you mentioned though the carapace is the initial telling point, obviously abdomens can vary on any tarantula due to feeding regimes, but also the overall leggy appearance looks male (where as females legs tend to _look_ a lot shorter in appearance due to increased size upon maturity)


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 12, 2010)

Maybe the OP will put up a vent pic. It could very well be male. But it would be good to be sure. Did the Pet store guy tell you this was a female? Usually pet stores dont sell things as male or female.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 12, 2010)

agentd006las said:


> Maybe the OP will put up a vent pic. It could very well be male. But it would be good to be sure. Did the Pet store guy tell you this was a female? Usually pet stores dont sell things as male or female.


I bet he did.....

Everyone is out to make a buck no?


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 12, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> I bet he did.....
> 
> Everyone is out to make a buck no?


Well the problem with selling a T as m/f when you dont know your *** from the hole in the ground is most times your wrong. Then people dont want your business. Even if the pet shop corrected the problem it doesnt mean it wont happen again. Its kind of a "if you find out you got screwed well fix it" policy, Like buying a used car. :wall: "It starts and runs great" No one said it drives great..


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 12, 2010)

agentd006las said:


> Well the problem with selling a T as m/f when you dont know your *** from the hole in the ground is most times your wrong. Then people dont want your business. Even if the pet shop corrected the problem it doesnt mean it wont happen again. Its kind of a "if you find out you got screwed well fix it" policy, Like buying a used car. :wall: "It starts and runs great" No one said it drives great..


Very true, although I don't see it changing anytime soon.....


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 12, 2010)

Finally finished this thread...all I can say is:

:wall:

Another case of impulse buy syndrome at it's best.


----------



## Fran (Aug 12, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Very true, although I don't see it changing anytime soon.....


Unleast you find a local PS that have tons of spiders and they really pretty much talk with scientific names...stay away from those stores.

They will tell you what you want to hear.



xhexdx said:


> Finally finished this thread...all I can say is:
> 
> :wall:
> 
> Another case of impulse buy syndrome at it's best.


Welll...Its his first T...Its kind of understandable.


----------



## kripp_keeper (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm a bit confused as while people are jumping to MM because it was wandering. The last time I checked Tarantulas lay web like other spiders, and tend to lay webbing in their new enclosures. Now if he has had it for 2 months, and all of a sudden it was wandering more then normal and tapping, then I could understand people saying "oh its probably a MM". 


Why is everyone wanting to jump this guy at the pet store. Maybe we should call and quiz every pet store that sells tarantulas. I would hate for some 17 year old trying to get gas money to feel left, because a bunch of people didn't call and yell at him at work. Most of the time the people who work at pet stores are no different then the ones buying from them. The owners, and the ones writing the "care pamphlets" are the ones they get their information from.

For sexing no one here can tell you its a male with out a *good* ventral shot. You can always go look at the sexing threads, and try to do it yourself if she wont be still long enough for you to take a pic. Just keep calling her "her" till you find out otherwise.



I wouldn't keep her in a 10g personally, but she could live in that. If you can try to get a 20g, or put her in the 40g you have. If something lived in the 40g before make sure you disinfect it before adding your new T.


You did good coming here for info, but remember people are people. Just because someone here has 1000 post, or even has 100 tarantulas it doesn't mean they know what they are talking about. The best way to learn is through experience. Try to take in the information that seems to repeat itself about the care, and then the rest is experience. Just always remember to enjoy her, and do your best. Good luck with your new T.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 12, 2010)

Fran said:


> Welll...Its his first T...Its kind of understandable.


I have friends who bought a flying squirrel at a local show because they thought it was neat and wanted it at that moment in time.

It sits in the corner of their apartment and is never held, talked to, or given any other kind of attention.  They make sure it has food and water, but that's as far as it goes.

Guess who was at the show telling them not to buy it?

<-----

I mean, I can even undersand that impulse buy over this one.  My understanding here is that the OP went to a pet shop and bought the spider, right?

So...odds are if he had researched it a bit first, the spider still would have been there a few days later.

Reptile shows are there for a weekend and then gone.  No time for research.

Oh well.

Theraphosa sp. "Burgundy", as people have already said.  Do you agree, Fran?

Lose (most of) the ventilation on the lid.  Don't use a towel, use saran wrap.

Moist substrate, water dish, big hide, orchid moss if you want.

I want to see a ventral shot too, but I doubt we'll ever get one.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 12, 2010)

kripp_keeper said:


> I'm a bit confused as while people are jumping to MM because it was wandering. The last time I checked Tarantulas lay web like other spiders, and tend to lay webbing in their new enclosures. Now if he has had it for 2 months, and all of a sudden it was wandering more then normal and tapping, then I could understand people saying "oh its probably a MM".


_Theraphosa sp._ don't tend to web a great deal.... Also it was an assumption based on the tarantulas appearance....



kripp_keeper said:


> Why is everyone wanting to jump this guy at the pet store. Maybe we should call and quiz every pet store that sells tarantulas. I would hate for some 17 year old trying to get gas money to feel left, because a bunch of people didn't call and yell at him at work. Most of the time the people who work at pet stores are no different then the ones buying from them. The owners, and the ones writing the "care pamphlets" are the ones they get their information from.


Maybe the guy at the PS new fully of the gender of the tarantula and upon talking to the OP heard his fears of not wanting a male so decided to say that the tarantula in question was female anyway to lure sale taking into account how far the OP had traveled to pick up the said tarantula (you don't work for PetCo do you?)



kripp_keeper said:


> For sexing no one here can tell you its a male with out a *good* ventral shot. You can always go look at the sexing threads, and try to do it yourself if she wont be still long enough for you to take a pic. Just keep calling her "her" till you find out otherwise.


This has been mentioned a few times on previous pages....



kripp_keeper said:


> I wouldn't keep her in a 10g personally, but she could live in that. If you can try to get a 20g, or put her in the 40g you have. If something lived in the 40g before make sure you disinfect it before adding your new T.


Obviously.....



kripp_keeper said:


> You did good coming here for info, but *remember people are people*. Just because someone here has 1000 post, or even has 100 tarantulas it doesn't mean they know what they are talking about. The best way to learn is through experience. Try to take in the information that seems to repeat itself about the care, and then the rest is experience. Just always remember to enjoy her, and do your best. Good luck with your new T.


Firstly everyone falls into the bracket of people are just people, you included. The OP came here for advice from people who _keep_ this species. And to be honest it sounds like your knowledge on the _Theraphosa_ genus leaves much to be desired.....


----------



## kripp_keeper (Aug 12, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> _Theraphosa sp._ don't tend to web a great deal.... Also it was an assumption based on the tarantulas appearance....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was under the impression that all tarantulas web the ground, but I could be wrong.



Thats a big maybe that the guy at the pet store knew that. A lot of the things you said were big maybes.



I don't see what my knowledge on any genus has to do with what I said. I could be wrong on this too, but I'm fairly sure the only direct advise I gave him was I wouldn't keep a tarantula that size in a 10g. Really though it sounds like your general knowledge of the Theraphosa genus isn't all that great either.


----------



## Fran (Aug 12, 2010)

kripp_keeper said:


> I'm a bit confused as while people are jumping to MM because it was wandering. The last time I checked Tarantulas lay web like other spiders, and tend to lay webbing in their new enclosures. Now if he has had it for 2 months, and all of a sudden it was wandering more then normal and tapping, then I could understand people saying "oh its probably a MM".
> 
> 
> Why is everyone wanting to jump this guy at the pet store. Maybe we should call and quiz every pet store that sells tarantulas. I would hate for some 17 year old trying to get gas money to feel left, because a bunch of people didn't call and yell at him at work. Most of the time the people who work at pet stores are no different then the ones buying from them. The owners, and the ones writing the "care pamphlets" are the ones they get their information from.
> ...


I think you are coming a bit strong here. 
I never jumped into any MM wagon,neither I said anything about calling anyone... so "everyone"actually is not accurate.

About the comment on the "100 spiders.." Well, If someone have kept many, and I  mean MANY tarantulas from the same genus and has many years of experiecne, chances are  the person can tell a newby a couple of things regarding the specie in question.

What I mean is...Well, no one set the posts on stone, so he can choose his recommendations wisely.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 12, 2010)

kripp_keeper said:


> Really though it sounds like your general knowledge of the Theraphosa genus isn't all that great either.


.....Ok


----------



## kripp_keeper (Aug 12, 2010)

Fran said:


> I think you are coming a bit strong here.
> I never jumped into any MM wagon,neither I said anything about calling anyone... so "everyone"actually is not accurate.
> 
> About the comment on the "100 spiders.." Well, If someone have kept many, and I  mean MANY tarantulas from the same genus and has many years of experiecne, chances are  the person can tell a newby a couple of things regarding the specie in question.
> ...


If you weren't one of the ones saying it then I wasn't directing the comment towards you. You know as well as I do that there are people who get a G. gosea, and then 8 months later they have 30+ tarantulas, and act like experts.





mcluskyisms said:


> .....Ok


I simply based this on the fact that your only advice to the OP was that it looked leggy, and the substrate you keep yours on. You honestly have no clue what my past experience with any genus could be, just like I don't know yours. You made a statement about my knowledge based on one post you have read by me.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 12, 2010)

kripp_keeper said:


> I simply based this on the fact that your only advice to the OP was that it looked leggy, and the substrate you keep yours on. You honestly have no clue what my past experience with any genus could be, just like I don't know yours. You made a statement about my knowledge based on one post you have read by me.


Exactly, but I'd like to think I know my beans when it comes to _Theraphosa sp._ seen as though I keep two, of course you being the one that thinks every genus of tarantula webs a lot.....

Steep learning curve ahead!!!


----------



## kripp_keeper (Aug 12, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Exactly, but I'd like to think I know my beans when it comes to _Theraphosa sp._ seen as though I keep two, of course you being the one that thinks every genus of tarantula webs a lot.....
> 
> Steep learning curve ahead!!!


Please show me where I said every genus webs a lot, and define a lot. I said that all tarantulas web. Regardless of how much it webs it will walk around to set up lines in its new habitat to help navigate around.

So next time you post something "I said" please quote it.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 12, 2010)

kripp_keeper said:


> Please show me where I said every genus webs a lot, and define a lot. I said that all tarantulas web. Regardless of how much it webs it will walk around to set up lines in its new habitat to help navigate around.
> 
> So next time you post something "I said" please quote it.


Okie dokie.

Just seems you thought the _Theraphosa_ as a genus tends to web a lot, when they don't.....


----------



## joshuai (Aug 12, 2010)

spiderworld said:


> Look at the pic and then read the posts properly! you will note the op refures to the pedipulps as 'extra silk things" I never said there is no Epiandrous fusillae! i clearly stated that its not a mm!


and i clearly said nothing abut it being mature only he may have saw Epiandrous fusillae its clear he did not see any palps, I suggest you re read it!


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 18, 2010)

Sorry didn't think anyone posted on this thread anymore. I'll get a ventral shot soon. Also I got a pink zebra beauty. Is it possible for a tarantula to switch to non nocturnal because the last few days she is active by day and in her hide by night.


----------



## jeryst (Aug 19, 2010)

My first T was a Goliath as well. Raise it from a sling to a huge mature male.

I kept mine in a 10g tank. I put natural aquarium pebbles in the bottom, then several inches of coconut fiber on top of that. Half a clay pot for a hide. I left a hole in one corner with the pebbles showing. I would pour water into the hole, to put a layer of water underneath the substrate. It kept the humidity very high without making the coconut fiber too moist. Never had a problem with mold, and the humidity was always high. Kept one of those pad heaters on the side of the tank to keep the temp up. Misted one side of the glass every day. My T grew like crazy and seemed to molt every couple months.

One thing to note. In all the time I had him, I never handled him, because he was extremely fast, and very aggressive. But he was a great display T. Never hid. Always came out in the day. About once a week, he would clean up his cage by gathering up all of the refuse into a web ball and depositing it in the corner. All I ever had to do was take the ball out with a pair of tweezers. I just got a Chaco a couple months ago because I wanted one I could handle, but I will be getting another Goliath soon.


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 21, 2010)

How can I spot the epidandria fusili sorry for the spelling. If you could show some pics that'd be great.


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 21, 2010)

The internet scars me. I keep hearing that most goliaths only live a couple years in captivity at the very most. What are the odds that I will be able to keep mine longer than that?


----------



## Twillis10 (Aug 21, 2010)

ive never owned one personally so cant say. but I would guess they dont live because they arent taken care of properly. the care is more difficult than most, but nothing to hard if you make sure and do it right.


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 21, 2010)

I am almost positive I see an epiadandriouse fussilea. Gotta post some pics. Isn't it a black triangle with a cut down the middle?


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 21, 2010)

So disapointed it could be male if it is I'd have to mate for sure so it wouldn't be a total waste.


----------



## skippy (Aug 21, 2010)

Post a clear pic and someone will sex it for you.


----------



## groovyspider (Aug 21, 2010)

Not as aggressive as I portrayed them in my mind

not trying to be picky but just trying to close a door before it opens the correct way to say would be defensive and its not that big of a deal but some people on here make a big deal and then they get really off topic and well get mean but hey man good luck with the T. blondi and yea forget putting the toe in the water you cannonballed right in


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 21, 2010)

i have a good ventral shot


----------



## skippy (Aug 21, 2010)

Definite male, that dark triangle is pretty obvious. Good luck breeding!


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 21, 2010)

Can't mate him. If you can tell me were I can find a mature female I would be most appreciative.


----------



## groovyspider (Aug 21, 2010)

*robc*

robc could really give you some great ideas you ought to watch some of his youtube vids he can help you out iam sure.


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 22, 2010)

When the one I have dies I'm buying a female t blondi. It's about 8 inches now how long do you think before it dies.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 22, 2010)

Please start researching for yourself...use the search function on this site - it'll answer all of the questions you're asking.


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 23, 2010)

Should I get a t blondi or another t sp. Burgundy when this 1 dies.


----------



## Fran (Aug 23, 2010)

That is like if I say should I drink Coke or Sprite.

Thats is absolutely up to you.


----------



## groovyspider (Aug 23, 2010)

Jacobchinarian said:


> Should I get a t blondi or another t sp. Burgundy when this 1 dies.


y not one of each  more means better chance of female, survival, exp but hey its how ever you make it man


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Aug 24, 2010)

What are the strong points of the 2. Like which ones nicer etc.


----------



## Fran (Aug 25, 2010)

They are quite similar. 
Theraphosa blondi is known to be the largest spider on earth. Its has more  setae on the legs, coloration wise is a tiny bit different, although depending on the molt stage...


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 25, 2010)

Which one is *nicer*?

They both have terrible urticating hairs.

Why not start with something like G. pulchripes instead so you can get your feet wet before jumping into the quicksand?


----------



## pwilson5 (Aug 25, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Which one is *nicer*?
> 
> They both have terrible urticating hairs.
> 
> Why not start with something like G. pulchripes instead so you can get your feet wet before jumping into the quicksand?


sometimes people just need to be thrown into quicksand.. for them to realize that it wasnt the best idea.. lol


----------



## kenzie (Aug 25, 2010)

We tried our hand with the Theraphosa sp. and it didn't exactly turn out well.  We had ordered 2 females and a male...they all turned out to be male, so we got replacements that were also supposed to be female...but they turned out to be male as well.  A few of them died because of bad molts, and we decided to hold off on trying to raise and breed the goliaths for now.  We have a LP sling that we have been raising and another Theraphosa sling.  They are fun enough for now. It helps that they were CB, instead of WC.


----------



## MissChelly (Aug 25, 2010)

pwilson5 said:


> sometimes people just need to be thrown into quicksand.. for them to realize that it wasnt the best idea.. lol


Touuuuchhhhhe... though unfortunately, it may be to the tarantula's cost.


----------

